# B12 4WD wagon restoration blog



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

I started a blog to document the restoration of my 1987 4WD wagon. I hope that by blogging about it will inspire me to do or have the work done. This is one of those Kinja blogs that Jalopnik.com has been promoting for a few months.

Please feel free to comment either here or on the blog. If you comment here and it's something I can use, I'll quote you in the blog and link to your post here.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

talmage said:


> Please feel free to comment either here or on the blog. If you comment here and it's something I can use, I'll quote you in the blog and link to your post here.


Glad to hear you're making some progress with the car David. I didn't think that you could still get those 4WD rear struts any more. They are physically longer than the 2WD struts and are unique to that car. I got mine at the dealer 15 years ago and was told they were the last pair in the country. 

Mike


----------



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. I'm going to update the blog this week. This time I'll do it so that readers of Jalopnik and/or Opposite Lock know about it. I didn't post it correctly the last two times.

Are you using the 15-year-old rear struts on your racing wagon?

I learned something about aftermarket trunk lift supports. Nobody but Nissan makes a lift support that fits the car. You can get them in the right length and strength but not with the right connectors at each end.

This is part of the fun of owning an old, unpopular car.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

talmage said:


> Are you using the 15-year-old rear struts on your racing wagon?


Yup, they only have about 40-k on them. O.E. struts are known to last at least twice or even three times that.



talmage said:


> I learned something about aftermarket trunk lift supports. Nobody but Nissan makes a lift support that fits the car. You can get them in the right length and strength but not with the right connectors at each end.


Yes I learned that too. I was able to make the aftermarket ones work by cutting off and reusing the ball mount ends from the originals. It wasn't easy but it was the only way I could do it. Honestly, it was many years ago and I don't remember exactly how I did it, but that's the jist of it.

I was just working on my wagon tonight. I repainted the rocker panels.


----------



## Barth Richard (Dec 6, 2013)

The wagon is silver with grey GXE interior, everything is as pristine as it can get, runs great and drives great. It has the stock AM/FM with separate cassette deck below it, everything else works fine.


----------



## supremo1216 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi, just wondering if you can give me opinion with my nissan b12 sunny, this is a 28 yrs old car, just bought it 5 yrs ago and recently my cv joint got stuck-up and my mechanic told me that my transmission does not have cross member which put too much pressure on my left cv joint.


----------

